# GCC 3.1 & wxPython (Gentoo 1.3b) Kompilierungsproblem

## Nitromaroder

Hallo an alle erstmal!

Ich habe ein kleines Problemchen bez. Kompilierung v. wxPython unter GCC3.1 (laeft unter GCC2.96 problemlos).

Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

-----

clude/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipesrc/gtk/image.cpp: In function `void* SwigwxTIFFHandlerTowxImageHandler(void*)':src/gtk/image.cpp:896: `wxTIFFHandler' undeclared (first use this function)

src/gtk/image.cpp:896: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in.)

src/gtk/image.cpp:896: `src' undeclared (first use this function)

src/gtk/image.cpp:898: parse error before `)' token

src/gtk/image.cpp: In function `void* SwigwxTIFFHandlerTowxObject(void*)':

src/gtk/image.cpp:906: parse error before `)' token

src/gtk/image.cpp: In function `PyObject* _wrap_new_wxTIFFHandler(PyObject*, PyObject*, PyObject*)':

src/gtk/image.cpp:914: `_result' undeclared (first use this function)

src/gtk/image.cpp:923: parse error before `)' token

src/gtk/image.cpp:923: parse error before `(' token

error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 32, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/dev-python/wxPython/wxPython-2.3.2.1-r1.ebuild .

-----

Man hat mir gesagt, dass es eine Zeile doppelt SC vorhanden ist, die nicht eindeutig ist - aber soo viel Plan habe ich noch nicht, dass ich es links loesen kann.

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

MfG,

Denis

----------

## nick

hi!

wenn du eine mail-addy hier postes, schick ich dir 2 "gefixte" dateien. compile und install hat bei mir danach gefunzt. allerdings dürfte die lib etwas unvollständig sein... aber: pysoulseek läuft einwandfrei!

grüße

----------

## Nitromaroder

Hey, bin grad zurück von saufen, und habe deine Antwort gesehen - hätte nicht gedacht. dass jemand darauf antworten würde. Vielen dank!

Hier ist meine eMail Adresse:

Nitromaroder@maroder.de

Nochmals danke!

MfG

Denis

----------

## thor

*hochwucht_und_reinmogel*

ich stehe vor dem gleichen problem (gleiche fehlermeldung), mit einem athlon stage3 tarball, ist es mir nicht möglich, alle ebuilds zu 'assimilieren' (u.a. gftp)  

nick, hast du evtl. ein paar informationen zu den gefixten dateien ... 

oder wenn jemand anderes noch infos dazu hat, gerne  :Smile: 

----------

## Nitromaroder

Hi Nick!

Als erstes gleich: vielen vielen Dank - es hat geklappt. Ich werde mir am Wochenende die Dateien mal anschauen, damit ich das Problem selber verstehen kann (sonst kann ich nicht schlafen) ;))).

Ich wuensche euch allen ein schoenes  & erholsames Wochenende.

MfG

Denis

P.S.: Thor: schicke mir deine eMailadresse, ich sende dir die Dateien zu.

----------

